# Eclipse JavaSE8



## gbunge (27. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
heute habe ich Eclipse installiert, um es auszuprobieren. Ich benutze JavaSE1.8.
Meine, mit NetBeans programmierten Applikationen kann ich in Eclipse starten und ändern.
Allerdings möchte ich alle Anwendungen zu einem Mac Bundle exportieren, und das klappt nicht!
Eclipse erstellt zwar ein ein Bundle, aber wenn ich es ausserhalb Eclipse starten will, dann
bekomme ich den Hinweis:



> Um "XYZ.app" öffnen zu können, muss die alte Java SE 6-Runtime-Version installiert werden.



Bedeutet das, dass ich die alte Java SE 6 parallel installieren muß? Geht das denn überhaupt?
Oder muss ich von SE 8 wieder auf SE 6 zurück?

Gruss GBunge


----------



## MrTroble (28. Mai 2015)

Du musst wahrscheinlich in Eclipse die 1.8 Librarys verwenden (1.6 ist in 1.8 inkluded deswegen sind manche sachen wahrscheinlich 1.6)
auf den pfeil neben dem run button-Run Configurations-rechts oben Jre-executed envoirment-se 1.8


----------



## gbunge (30. Mai 2015)

Hi MrTroble,
wenn ich das Programm exportieren will, öffnet sich ein Popupfeld mit den
verschiedenen JavaSE Versionen zum wählen. Die Liste hört aber bei Java 1.6 auf.
Das ist das Problem.
GBunge


----------



## MrTroble (2. Jun 2015)

ok das is'n problem reinstaliere mal dein 1.8JDK


----------

